# Criterium



## Hawkfan79 (Feb 9, 2011)

So I'm looking for my first road bike and I saw this on CL today. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2216146357.html According to the owner it is an '89. I don't know a lot about these and was wondering what they are like and if it is a good deal.


----------



## bicycleptic (Jan 2, 2011)

Hawkfan79 said:


> So I'm looking for my first road bike and I saw this on CL today. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2216146357.html According to the owner it is an '89. I don't know a lot about these and was wondering what they are like and if it is a good deal.



It is either not an 89 or it is not a Criterium judging from the rear dropout. The 3.0 Criterium is one of the most desired of the older Cannondale frames. Here is a pdf of the 89 Cannondale catalog.

http://sanaandterry.com/cannondale/year/1989/1989.pdf

The rear dropout on the Criterium was the cantilever dropout. The bike on Craigslist appears to not have that design. I own a 90 3.0 Criterium and love it. It is still a rocket with the stiff frame they were built with. 

I hate to speculate on price because it varies depending on different areas of the country. I would never pay $450 for it here in Wichita KS. but it may be worth it there.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Feb 9, 2011)

So looking at it closer it looks like it is an '88. Were there any changes to the Criterium frame from '88 to '89?


----------



## bicycleptic (Jan 2, 2011)

There were changes but nothing that would be greatly noticeable especially if this is your first road bike. Of course 89 is when they started with the cantilever rear dropout so the rear triangle is shorter and stiffer on the 89. Also the down tube is a larger diameter on the 89. Biggest difference was the newer frame is almost a pound lighter as Cannondale continued over years to find ways to cut weight without cutting quality. They have always done that. My 1990 C-dale weighs in at 21 lbs which seemed really good then. Now though some higher end C-dales are in the 15 lb. range.

If you are on a budget and want to try road riding without breaking the bank I would rather see you buy a used C-dale then a new low grade x brand new bike. The responsiveness of C-dales when you apply power to the pedals is amazing whether it is a 1983 or a 2011.


----------

